# Official? Christmas Gifts 2008 Thank-You Thread



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 3, 2008)

...


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

It's HERE!!!!

First off, just wanted to say Thank You sooo much to Divine for such a nice light  

I'm at a loss for words so I will let the pictures do the talking 

First up is a picture of "the" envelope containing said light







 
Next we have one of the box nicely wrapped with 4 bonus Titanium 123A's Divine was so generous to include (I don't have any as I have never even seen a 123A light before )







The following is a shot of everything included  (2 more SF cells were in the battery holder ) 







A testament to quality 







My new EDC pouch complete with spare batteries for the M20 and my Jil Intelli from Christmas Gifts IV 






Beamshots outside when I have the time AND it gets dark... obviously 

Once again Thanks sooo much to all Donors... I know your gestures of kindness have made differences in the lives of many


Original Post: Great thread idea as I bet it will really warm the donor's hearts when they can see how their lights are being used/ that they all went to good homes. 

Wow... you certainly got that fast didn't you  

Anyways, I'm just reserving a spot here because I can guarantee beamshots will be coming from me too upon receiving a more than generous gift from divine (backed up so so generously by Visible EM Wave and Ksbman before the "mystery" donor was revealed")


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

*IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!* (I'll post pics as soon as I take them. Thanks for everything Bill.) 


I'll reserve a spot for my Surefire G2LED so generously donated by Braddah_Bill. I am awaiting it's arrival and hopefully it should be here by next week. I know there's beamshots of this light here on CPF, but I will make my first attempts on beamshots with my new G2LED as soon as it arrives.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

maybe ill be lucky enough to post the first beamshots of the Mini EDC i'm lucky enough to recieve from Sabrewolf :naughty:


----------



## radar696 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Okay I'll buy in also.

EDIT:*The waiting is over* for my package to arrive from Ksbman.

This *is* the first LED for me not to mention the first tactical light also.

Okay so I might not be able to take any action shots with my old digital camera but I was able to take this:
















Now I have included a few shots of the paperwork that also came with the light because I wish to let everyone know that Olight has made some revisions.
First and foremost they no longer offer a Lifetime warranty on this light.
Also they have made a change to the features incorporated with this light. It no longer has a blinking feature to warn that the power supply is getting low.

The light came packaged with a holster, a lanyard, a battery magazine and a clear button cover.

I also will apologize now if a couple of these images are too large. I had a little trouble with 2 of them and was unable to reduce the size and still have it legible for some odd reason. If they are too large I will try again to make them smaller.

Once again I wish to thank Ksbman for his generosity and kindness in not only delivering this light as promised but as you can see by the first photo he also included a pair or rechargeable 18650 cells & a charger too.

Thank you!

:twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

me too. 
I'm hoping for... something..


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Will post pics of SF 6P, because absolutely nobody on here knows what it looks like.


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

hrr-mmm?
_No_body?

It's like an aluminum G2.
:nana:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



VillageIdiot said:


> Will post pics of SF 6P, because absolutely nobody on here knows what it looks like.


SF? What does that mean???


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Wow that was fast!

I'll be posting pics here of my light in about 4 weeks


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Cosmo7809 said:


> SF? What does that mean???


Great thread and a good way to show your appreciation,now what does SF mean hmmm you are opening up to all kinds of suggestions,it could mean (silly fool) for spending so much on a light,but don't worry you are in good company here


----------



## chew socks (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Youfoundnemo said:


> edit: sorry Chewy but I as the thread starter had to get mine up first =]



 That's okay...why wait to share your happiness..i know i'll share mine as soon as i get mine.


----------



## isc (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



VillageIdiot said:


> Will post pics of SF 6P, because absolutely nobody on here knows what it looks like.


 
Why not post a pic of the Crawford Shield - do NSBHS students still know what it looks like?


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I have no pictures but I did recieve my Arc(actually 2) today and a whole lot more. First I recieved an Minimaglite LED upgrade then today in the mail I recieved a huge box inside was 2 Arcs, blue AAA minimaglite w/Boeing logo, spyderco knife with wallet, national geographic kershaw multitool, a Made in the USA Leatherman Micra, LED upgrade for surefire, tons of AAA batteries, Nite Core defender infinity, a lot more. Thanks Keith.


----------



## radar696 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Wow, sounds like a whole bunch of stuff that got caught up in the broom!!!

It's like Santa already stopped at your house?

Maybe we should all go over to Lockpicker's house tonight to play!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



radar696 said:


> Wow, sounds like a whole bunch of stuff that got caught up in the broom!!!
> 
> It's like Santa already stopped at your house?
> 
> Maybe we should all go over to Lockpicker's house tonight to play!



Flashlight party :naughty:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



radar696 said:


> Wow, sounds like a whole bunch of stuff that got caught up in the broom!!!



Well, I sent his ARC in a Christmas stocking, but I couldn't find any small stockings, so I emptied my junk drawer into the big stocking. :naughty:

PS - That LED upgrade is a Malkoff M60. It will work well in your 6P.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



ksbman said:


> Well, I sent his ARC in a Christmas stocking, but I couldn't find any small stockings, so I emptied my junk drawer into the big stocking. :naughty:


Kudos ksbman,your junk draw is like my top draw it seems


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

ooh, wonder if he has any more junk drawers?:nana:


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



american lockpicker said:


> ...today in the mail I recieved a huge box inside was 2 Arcs, blue AAA minimaglite w/Boeing logo, spyderco knife with wallet, national geographic kershaw multitool, a Made in the USA Leatherman Micra, LED upgrade for surefire, tons of AAA batteries, Nite Core defender infinity, a lot more. Thanks Keith.



Totally awesome, man. 


Thanks, Santa.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



ksbman said:


> Well, I sent his ARC in a Christmas stocking, but I couldn't find any small stockings, so I emptied my junk drawer into the big stocking. :naughty:
> 
> PS - That LED upgrade is a Malkoff M60. It will work well in your 6P.


 

The Malkoff works great thanks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Gee, I don't have any Malikoff.....

Lucky Bastid!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



csshih said:


> ooh, wonder if he has any more junk drawers?:nana:



"junk" ... Not junk


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



D-Dog said:


> "junk" ... Not junk



oh yea. junk to others = treasure trove to me :candle:


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I got my light yesterday, and let me tell you boy is it nice:thumbsup:! I’ve always heard people say how SF lights just feel so much better then anything else, this may not be a SF but I think I understand what they mean now. This light feels so solid compared to all my other light it’s just crazy. It came with a LF Throw master D36 LED and let me tell you this thing can Throw! I’ve heard that jet beams easily bet out the Taskforce and so does this light so I guess they must be similar. I later ran out to Lowes to buy the only two packages of SF Cr123 batteries they had “first time SF product and Cr123s I’ve ever bought” I loaded them up and installed the stock Incan bulb and found it gave a very nice wide beam, though I’ll stick to the rechargeable LED setup for now. 
This is the only other high quality light I have and it’s nice to compare it to my recently acquired EDC-P7. These two lights make up a great pair. It will probably be a long time till I get another light of this caliber. The two lights are like night and day, The M90X feels like a piece of German clockwork with it’s fancy regulated multi voltage input LED and it’s brass liner “I had no idea these light had those, they look so cool:bow:!” and it’s perfect fit and finish. While the direct driven P7 looks like a mad scientist put it together:huh:: clean design and fit and finish but much more simple engineering. If the M90X could withstand military abuse and testing then the P7 could handle the blast of a thermal nuclear bomb. The M90X is thick but the P7’s walls are like 3 times thinker! 

The thing that is killing me is that I now have three lights that use the 18650 and all I have is two :mecry: “one protected and one unprotected AW” The M90X uses both so I can’t compare it to the Taskforce or EDC-P7:sigh:. Hopefully I’ll get some more soon enough. 

All my lights that are similar in size. Left to right: EDC-P7, Taskforce, M90X, M.C.K.-EDC, 2-C Scout light. 


Good comparison to the little tiny R2 and the huge P7 LED of these two lights:twothumbs.





Again to show the build of my best to light: The beautiful engineering of the M90X:bow: and the artillery proof construction of the EDC-P7:laughing:.


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



ksbman said:


> Well, I sent his ARC in a Christmas stocking, but I couldn't find any small stockings, so I emptied my junk drawer into the big stocking. :naughty:
> 
> PS - That LED upgrade is a Malkoff M60. It will work well in your 6P.


I figured you were pulling my chain! haha

Your M6 bundle is probably more than all of my contributions put together! :green:


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Bruce,

For your tracking pleasure.......

U.S.P.S.

0308 1400 0000 3413 4568

http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=03081400000034134568


I hope your home when it comes cause I don't think it will fit in the mail box  :devil: :santa:


Bill



Bruce B said:


> I'll reserve a spot for my Surefire G2LED so generously donated by Braddah_Bill. I am awaiting it's arrival and hopefully it should be here by next week. I know there's beamshots of this light here on CPF, but I will make my first attempts on beamshots with my new G2LED as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Bill, 

Are you saying there's more than just a G2LED in there? 

Man now I'm stoked, can't wait to see when the package gets here. The G2LED will be put to great use! Thanks so much for the generous donation.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

LOL....sorry just 1 light, but there is other stuff in there too.


Bill




Bruce B said:


> Bill,
> 
> Are you saying there's more than just a G2LED in there?
> 
> Man now I'm stoked, can't wait to see when the package gets here. The G2LED will be put to great use! Thanks so much for the generous donation.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

How thoughtful, I'm excited and can't wait to receive my new Surefire G2LED... I appreciate it already  Happy Holidays Bill and everyone else!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Bruce B said:


> How thoughtful, I'm excited and can't wait to receive my new Surefire G2LED... I appreciate it already  Happy Holidays Bill and everyone else!



The wait is always the hardest part right? I try to get work done to pass the time but then I start browsing/posting in random threads... 

I also stupidly always leave my Gmail open so whenever a new notification comes for a thread (which happens every few minutes), I "have" to check out the thread and waste more time... 

Hope you enjoy the light and be sure to post pics up here so we can enjoy it too


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



isc said:


> Why not post a pic of the Crawford Shield - do NSBHS students still know what it looks like?



*deep breath in*

*deep breath out*

We won in 2006. =P


----------



## radar696 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I showed my new Olight M20 Warrior Premium to my wife last night after she got home from work.

The first thing that she said was "Wow that's a lot heavier than it looks!":thumbsup:

Then I took a few minutes to show her the new charger and the 18650 cells that Ksbman so kindly included. Then I showed her how to change the settings on the light and she messed around with it for a few minutes in the livingroom.:candle:

I do think she was impressed.:twothumbs

I do have to add that I was ready to go out and purchase some cr123's for this light as soon as it came to my door but Keith took all of the fun out of it!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



radar696 said:


> I do have to add that I was ready to go out and purchase some cr123's for this light as soon as it came to my door but Keith took all of the fun out of it!!


Are you kidding? Guilt free lumens are even more fun!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I'm glad you like your M20... although it's not helping my situation much... I'm way too excited :huh:


----------



## chew socks (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Oops my bad double post.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Oh my god, i thought the other thread was making me anxious...but this threads even worse!

I'm glad to see everyone is happy, i'm so excited!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## xian13 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Just wanted to acknowledge that my package arrived today. Thanks, ksbman... you are a great Santa. I will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## xian13 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

So, as promised... Here is a pic of my Christmas gift courtesy of ksbman





And here is a pic of all the lights I currently own.




Again, huge thank you to all of the Santa's this year. And ksbman, you have a pm.
P.S. I hope the pics are of the correct size- if not, could someone direct me to a resizing tutorial?


----------



## m16a (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Congrats on the great new light Xian! I got a chance to handle the NEX at PF11, and I have to say, it is one excellent light. I am certain you will enjoy in greatly as an EDC. :thumbsup:

As to the rest of the guys receiving lights, I want to say congrats on those too. I know they are greatly appreciated and will be used with respect and care! Enjoy them to the fullest! :thumbsup:


----------



## divine (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Your collection looks a little nicer now. 

Nitecore Extreme is a light that doesn't get as much praise as I think it should around here. It's an amazing light. :thumbsup:


----------



## xian13 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



divine said:


> Your collection looks a little nicer now.
> 
> Nitecore Extreme is a light that doesn't get as much praise as I think it should around here. It's an amazing light. :thumbsup:


You know whats funny? That Dorcy in my collection is quite the thrower- almost as good as the Nitecore Extreme, and rated at only 120 lumens.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Wow, that Nitecore has a really nice case there. Much better than the EX10 box. Nice looking collection.


----------



## divine (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



xian13 said:


> You know whats funny? That Dorcy in my collection is quite the thrower- almost as good as the Nitecore Extreme, and rated at only 120 lumens.


It must be the bigger reflector!


----------



## igabo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Cant wait till i get my milky kl4 from ksbman! I'll definetely be posting pics up!

thanks ksbman!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



igabo said:


> Cant wait till i get my milky kl4 from ksbman! I'll definetely be posting pics up!
> 
> thanks ksbman!




Pics up on my original post for those of you (like me) who usually just skip to the last page. 

To echo my statement on the first page: Thanks sooo much to all Donors... I know your gestures of kindness have made differences in the lives of many


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Youfoundnemo said:


> LOL you caught me (skipping to the last page)


Me too. I always use the "First new post" button.


----------



## xian13 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



divine said:


> It must be the bigger reflector!


That, and the reflector is smooth. I still like the Nitecore better- smaller, fits the pocket better.


----------



## xian13 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Wow, that Nitecore has a really nice case there. Much better than the EX10 box. Nice looking collection.


I don't have any experience w/ the other box, but this one is quite nice.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

My package is en-route from Honolulu, HI. 

Woohoo.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

What gun is that mounted on?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Youfoundnemo said:


> LOL Id like to lie and say its a big ol' 300 win mag er somethin but its just a lil .22 =]



Nothing wrong with that, its what I have so far.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



m16a said:


> Nothing wrong with that, its what I have so far.


And more than I have. I'm still looking for the opportunity to pick a nice little bolt action one for nearly nuttin'.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Youfoundnemo said:


> LOL Id like to lie and say its a big ol' 300 win mag er somethin but its just a lil .22 =]




Unless you want to shoot something big, .22's are good (nice cheap ammo)

I'd love to be able to mount a light or laser on one of our guns but they're handguns and have no mounting rails :sigh:


On a better note, thats a nice looking rifle and a nice looking light....congratulations :twothumbs

Sabrewolf said mine should ship this week and i'll post pics as soon as it arrives...... i'm no good at waiting


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I can't believe you grinded down that 3P! :green:

And... Everytime I open this thread, I have to say to myself... I can't believe he posted a picture of my crappy packing job!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



AardvarkSagus said:


> And more than I have. I'm still looking for the opportunity to pick a nice little bolt action one for nearly nuttin'.



Go to gun shows. I picked up some no name (but still VERY nice) bolt action, oak stock little .22 for $10. Nicely oiled, good workmanship. Check the shows out, good deals there usually!

And their is usually some lights and lasers.. So you can either go find yourself some lights(not usually, its mostly your run of the mill stuff) or enlighten people yourself. :devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



m16a said:


> Go to gun shows. I picked up some no name (but still VERY nice) bolt action, oak stock little .22 for $10. Nicely oiled, good workmanship. Check the shows out, good deals there usually!
> 
> And their is usually some lights and lasers.. So you can either go find yourself some lights(not usually, its mostly your run of the mill stuff) or enlighten people yourself. :devil:


There's a Gun show coming up in my neck of the woods too that a friend wants to drag me to. Maybe I'll consider finding the time to attend.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Speachless... Visible EM Wave 
Seoulmator KL5 P1D G2 holy [email protected]#$


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Hi guys!
I got my package from Chris today!!!
THANK YOU, CHRIS! From the bottom of my heart. You are being too generous for someone so easily pleased. ;-)

In the package:
Surefire U2
Surefire G2, black
12 Surefire lithium batteries
4 Eneloop AA's
Surefire KL3 head
Fenix L2T, with Rebel and tactical clicky, perfect condition
Now we all bow to Visible EM Wave.

Here are some pictures.
Enjoy!














Oh Boy! Wait - a G2?!? *gawk*








Hmmm... neat optic...








Wow! All that totally awesome stuff fit in that _tiny_ little package? =D








A closer view...








Beam shots: The U2, the G2 w/ KL3 head, the L2T








Sure that silly putty'll hold, skip?

edit: *sigh, still no pictures...*

Thanks so much again, I am truly humbled by your generosity.

I'm planning on giving the G2 to my dad for Christmas, since all he has is a river rock, which is pathetically dim, and since he uses it all the time.
My brother is planning on getting him an led drop-in and batteries (I think that would be best as opposed to the KL3 head, because I want to keep it light, low profile, balanced, guilt-freely bang-uppable, etc.)

Also, my U2 is now quite well protected: 
It is the sole occupant of my left pocket - I moved my pocket knife and victorinox to my right pocket
I made a paracord lanyard, which loops through the pocket clip and is attached constantly to my belt loop with a carabiner.

As for my delay in posting this:
Right after I got the package, I had to finish 6 huge batches of fudge. Then, The toilet overflowed so I had to spend half an hour in the basement (with my U2!) sopping pots worth of toilet water from the floor, while even more toilet water dripped and ran down my back from above.
Then, I ate half a meatball sub and rushed off to sub for a percussionist in a Christmas concert at an old folk's home. Then I had to get a shower because of the overflowed-toilet encounter.
Now I have to go to bed.

Once again, Thank you Chris!!!!!!!


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



sailingdog said:


> I got my package from Chris today!!!


 
Glad that it arrived safely!

Hope you enjoy the lights and have a safe and bright Christmas.

By the way, I think I'm wearing the same watch as you. Was that a pathfinder?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Wonder why it is that I can't see the pics?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Wonder why it is that I can't see the pics?



I can confirm this problem too using XP SP3 and the latest build of FireFox III

When I go to the page source and manually input the links:"
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_oHD3pazuwDI/ST3yRk9p5yI/AAAAAAAAAHI/aW3flW0EsSY/P1150357.JPG" 
for example it works fine so I'm figuring it is either a linking or rendering problem


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Same setup that I am using, but I can't even see the links...

Edit: Now that I went to that link you listed, I now can see that particular picture in the correct location. However the rest are still not showing up. ...weird.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Same setup that I am using, but I can't even see the links...



yea, you have to right click on the page and select "view source". It brings up the HTML code for the page and if you scroll down about 2/3 I think you can find the post with the original links which work fine... I just don't know why they refuse to render on the actual page


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Ah, Thanks. I see everything now. I love FF3's drag and drop a web address into the tab bar feature!


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Visible EM Wave said:


> By the way, I think I'm wearing the same watch as you. Was that a pathfinder?



Yes it is!
It's a gift I received after making the top ten at the NY Mathcounts competition. =D I absolutely love it. The barometer is especially usefull for someone so interested in the weather - it lets you wake up in the morning, glance at your watch, and predict what the weather and temperature will be. Then you can use the compass to find your way to the bathroom, and the thermometer...

Anyway, here is a link so you can see the pictures. I'm not sure why they disappeared - the same thing happened when I posted pics of my new spyderco tenacious (so lightened my wallet that I was still balanced after I added the knife to my pocket =) in the knives forum.
http://picasaweb.google.com/sailingdog6/CPFChristmasGiveawayPackageSmall#
Oh, I just checked and my album was private. :thinking: sorry, I made it public so hopefully the shots will show up.

Thanks again Chris! My mom's friend was impressed when I lit up the parking lot at our concert last night.  I'll post pics of the light in action when I get a chance.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## m16a (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



sailingdog said:


> Thanks again Chris! My mom's friend was impressed when I lit up the parking lot at our concert last night.  I'll post pics of the light in action when I get a chance.



Good to see that you have finally experienced this joy Wyatt. Enjoy the great new lights, its really awesome to see ya on this end of the generosity. I remember you just borrowing that L2D from your bro, well now you are well on your way to an excellent collection on your own! Congrats.

EDIT: The only reason I wish to congrats Wyatt specifically, is I know him personally, to the rest of you receiving the lights and in similar situations, CONGRATS! I hope you enjoy them greatly as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



Bruce B said:


> *IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!* (I'll post pics as soon as I take them. Thanks for everything Bill.)
> 
> 
> I'll reserve a spot for my Surefire G2LED so generously donated by Braddah_Bill. I am awaiting it's arrival and hopefully it should be here by next week. I know there's beamshots of this light here on CPF, but I will make my first attempts on beamshots with my new G2LED as soon as it arrives.


 
Thanks so much Bill for everything. The light and the other gifts arrived in excellent condition only 4 days after you shipped them from Hawaii! And yes I was home to receive the package. I love the light and the other items you sent. Thanks so much and have a Happy Holidays.


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Yay!

Yesterday I received the awesome Lumapaower Luma Hunter M1 from depusm12. I'm very exited with it. At first the light went on and of a bit when moving around, but after tightening the pil and the switch everything seems to work great! 

Now some pictures to get you all as exited as I am  :











Thank you guys alot! 
Especially ksbman and depusm12!


----------



## radar696 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Ok so I took my Olight M20 Warrior Premium to our Boy Scout meeting last night and I was showing it around and everyone thought that it was pretty cool!

So anyway one of the guys walked over and I had started to show it to him. So he takes it and gives it a quick glance and before I could stop him "POOF" right in his eyes! Honest folks I tried to stop him but he was just too fast. So I just looked at him after he quickly turned it back off and told him I tried to stop you. You shouldn't have done that! It's rated at 250lm on the high setting.

So I'm sure he was seeing spots for quite a while!:duh2:

Radar:candle:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



radar696 said:


> Ok so I took my Olight M20 Warrior Premium to our Boy Scout meeting last night and I was showing it around and everyone thought that it was pretty cool!
> 
> So anyway one of the guys walked over and I had started to show it to him. So he takes it and gives it a quick glance and before I could stop him "POOF" right in his eyes! Honest folks I tried to stop him but he was just too fast. So I just looked at him after he quickly turned it back off and told him I tried to stop you. You shouldn't have done that! It's rated at 250lm on the high setting.
> 
> ...


 this happens all the time,I try to advise against looking into the light,but if they must tell them to do it with one eye : but!do not repeat with the remaining good eye


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Got mine the other day.

First REAL light - L2D Q5. Somday I'll make the switch to 123a batteries, but not today, I still love my AAs, especially when they can power a light like this. I got to play with it for an evening, but have to put it away to wrap it since it is technically a gift from someone else (family says "here's $50, go buy yourself something nice and wrap it up for the big day").


----------



## ksbman (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

It's great to see the gifts posted here. :twothumbs

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Thank you, *ksbman *for organizing the giveaway, and thank you, 

*Divine and SelfBuilt!*

Divine!
Your package arrived today! a bit bigger than I thought it would be for a E01 and a couple "scrounged" lights, and you said in the PMs.

(ok, no pictures of the packaging, was too excited and ripped them open)

3 mini packages in the package, all nicely bundled up in bubble wrap.. too much bubble wrap.. it took like 10 seconds to get it off.

and the result!

I am extremely Pleasantly Surprised! 
A bunch of AA lights! time to make some flashaholics this Christmas!

Fenix E01




Dang! this thing is tiiinnyy

Batteries!




there's one in the E01, then rest of the package disappeared in the mess from my exploding head.  out of amazement. (hehe, divine. you know what I mean)

Fenix L1P!




completely did not expect a light like this, thanks allot!

[email protected] 2XAA w/a terralux drop in




wow... so... shiny...

Inova X1




ooh. rock hard toughness...

Size comparison:






Forgive the tint of the pictures, seems the automatic white balance was messed up, didn't know the focus was that bad either :thinking:.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

VERY nice!

BIG props to Divine!!

Makes me want to go back to those days when I had nothing cool!!!


----------



## divine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Nice pictures! 

This makes me think I should have thrown some more in some other of the packages! 

You gotta put a couple AA's in that Minimag, that terralux drop-in actually holds its own. 

I thought you were going to be surprised at the L1P. Batteryjunction has pretty good prices on the L1P's if anyone was paying attention. 

I hope you like the lights.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Wow! Nice, Virginia to California this quickly! I'll be posting pics once I receive my package as well. Now you guys need to help me choose between some AW Li-ions and some Tenergy LiFePO4s to use my 4sevens.com gift certificate on.


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



divine said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> This makes me think I should have thrown some more in some other of the packages!
> 
> ...



Like the lights? love 'em. :nana:
well, the Inova's going to my dad, and the Fenix is goin' to my lil' bro.. hope they don't visit this forum and find out. 
they're getting other stuff, too 

awesome.. colored... [email protected] 
(why do we write @ instead of a?)
such awesomeness......
argh!


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Got my 6P today. I was going to save it till Christmas, but my dad opened it up and was playing with it, so to hell with that xD The inside of the tailcap jiggles around - and the switch doesn't activate. It does, however, turn on when screwed all the way, but the switch doesn't click. I've never seen such a beautiful incan beam in my life. Did you do something to stop it from turning on, RAF Groundcrew? How do I fix it? :shrug:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

It's a push/twist lock out tail cap.

It will never click.

It should however work with a push at some point before all the way on.

DX sells a reasonably nice clicky tail cap for the 6P and other lights with the same threads. It's reverse click and the anodize is shiny black, but whatdaya want for <$4?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## divine (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Good. 

For a 6P, you tighten the tailcap until the light turns on, then loosen it just past where the light turns off. Then it should work with the button. You can fine tune it from there if you want it to be more or less sensitive to button presses.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Well besides my fiancée's car getting towed last night yesterday was a pretty good day because my Christmas drawing gifts got here! Keith rocks, I think my new (used) firefly is going to be my new EDC keychain light. He put a battery in the light AND sent me a dozen Surefire primaries for it! And Divine rocks too, he sent me the brand new MicroStream and a pack of Eneloops too! 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3100964844/ 









As you can see, the Firefly has some wear and tear, but it's totally good to go to be my new every day light and it'll fit great on my keychain!


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Nice, it is exciting to see others recieving such cool (and unexpected) gifts. That Firefly is a neat little light! Have fun tonight Nomad:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

That's allot of batteries,  Keith. Very nice of you!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

< = jealous /\/\/\ = one GREAT dude!


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I am SO jealous 2! I can hardly wait to see what is in the mystery package from mr. squatch and the light from NightFlyer!!!! hurry hurry hurry mr mailman


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

hurry hurry hurry canada post.. tracking still says accepted at post office on the Dec .6th.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

eh?
I'm in cali, the package is coming from canada.

blargh! hurry up


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



csshih said:


> eh?
> I'm in cali, the package is coming from canada.
> 
> blargh! hurry up



Could be those darned Customs... although they usually let small packages through... Good luck with it and I'm sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## csshih (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

ugh! do they update their mail system at all? 
unless that ol' shiny package has been sitting in the post office for 4 days :green:

poke it, and see: CX227046854CA on canadapost.ca.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



csshih said:


> ugh! do they update their mail system at all?
> unless that ol' shiny package has been sitting in the post office for 4 days :green:
> 
> poke it, and see: CX227046854CA on canadapost.ca.


Expedited USA
Date of Event	Time of Event	Location	Description	Retail Location	
2008/12/06	14:15 OAKVILLE, ON Item accepted at the Post Office 
2008/12/06	01:15 OAKVILLE, ON An order has been electronically submitted

According to canadapost.ca the package is still in Oakville!

At least I know My L0D CE made it to voww though vovw had already PMed me.
2008/12/10	AM QC Item successfully delivered 
2008/12/10 QC Item out for delivery 
2008/12/09	11:08 MONTREAL, QC Item processed at postal facility 
2008/12/05	14:42 HAMILTON, ON Item accepted at the Post Office

Futoi
Your flashlight was shipped yesterday 11th. No tracking # was issued.
I will try to mail the battery charger today.

Canada Post is weird.
The L0D CE 1AAA is considered a parcel & I was issued a tracking#.
The Romisen RC-W4 3AAA much fatter and heavier is considered a small packet, goes with regular mail and no tracking#.
-
2008/12/10 QC Item successfully delivered 
2008/12/10 QC Item out for delivery	
Same time. Hmmm. Must have borrowed a Star Trek Transporter.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



VillageIdiot said:


> Got my 6P today. I was going to save it till Christmas, but my dad opened it up and was playing with it, so to hell with that xD The inside of the tailcap jiggles around - and the switch doesn't activate. It does, however, turn on when screwed all the way, but the switch doesn't click. I've never seen such a beautiful incan beam in my life. Did you do something to stop it from turning on, RAF Groundcrew? How do I fix it? :shrug:


The tailcap is not a click on, click of type, it's in the style of the traditional Surefire tactical lights- you press the button to turn on, let go to turn off. 

Constant on is by screwing the tailcap down until the light comes on. Clicky tailcaps are available as extras, I forget the model number. 

Regarding prevention of the light from accidentally activating (as it was set before I mailed it), you will see on the rear of the body tube, a small notch, matching one on the tailcap. 

If you screw the tailcap in until the light turns on, then unscrew until the notches line up, this is the optimum position for on/off using the push button. Unscrewing one further full turn until the notches line up again should 'lock-out' the tailcap, and prevent accidental activation of the light.

When unscrewed far enough, the tailcap (and the batteries in the body) will rattle a little, this is quite normal, and if you take the tailcap off, it will rattle even more, but the compnents will not fall out accidentally.

Glad it arrived quickly from Scotland, play with it, and get used to the switch, it's easier to use in an overhand grip (imagine you were carrying a pole on your shoulder) and to operate the button with your thumb, this is the way it seems they were designed to be used.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

Although i was not involved in the christmas gifts thing because im too slow i guess, i must say that i am thoroughly impressed by the generosity of so many people here. I've never been on a forum that comes even close. You guys are to be admired for donating gifts (and quite expensive ones at times) to people you don't even know. Now is it next year yet? lol, but again, just wanted to say thanks to all those involved, its quite the spirit of the holidays i'm seeing. Nice to be around here.

and happy holidays


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*



RAF_Groundcrew said:


> The tailcap is not a click on, click of type, it's in the style of the traditional Surefire tactical lights- you press the button to turn on, let go to turn off.
> 
> Constant on is by screwing the tailcap down until the light comes on. Clicky tailcaps are available as extras, I forget the model number.
> 
> ...




Alright, cool, thanks! Time to save for an M60 methinks... unless I can fit something a bit more crazy in there? Is there anything in the way of hotwire available?


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

PM Sent...


VillageIdiot said:


> Got my 6P today. I was going to save it till Christmas, but my dad opened it up and was playing with it, so to hell with that xD The inside of the tailcap jiggles around - and the switch doesn't activate. It does, however, turn on when screwed all the way, but the switch doesn't click. I've never seen such a beautiful incan beam in my life. Did you do something to stop it from turning on, RAF Groundcrew? How do I fix it? :shrug:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

I received my package yesterday from Divine. I have to say I am a little impressed with the little EO1. I'll post pictures later. Divine also threw in a few extras. 

Thanks again to Divine and Phoneguy for my gifts (I just ordered a couple things from 4sevens.com). Also a huge thanks to ksbman for organizing this giveaway and to the other donors as well. You guys have made this a very bright Christmas indeed.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts Really ARE Here!!! UnOfficial Pic Thread*

...


----------



## Waffle (Dec 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say I received my light from ledaholic.

Polished Stainless Steel Civictor, donated by ledaholic.


Thanks to all that gave. 

I don't have a camera or I'd post a photo.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks again to PlayboyJoeShmoe :bow:. I recieved my new light today and will put it to good use! My family lost alot during hurricane season this year and you have made things "brighter" for me this Christmas. I wish you and your family a Merry Christmas and thanks to all the other santas for donating this season!


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey kiddoz, sorry I got hung out of town since the beginning of the week, stuff to mail out Monday if all goes well. good news is, envelopes with just o-rings in em will post fast and cheap. :nana: Hope everybody gets em before christmas. Oo the suspense. lol. Again, sorry guys, outa my hands

g


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2008)

clg that was the Fenix P1 yes?

That was a marvel when I got it!


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes it is the P1. It is the perfect size for my pocket


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 14, 2008)

...


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 14, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> Ok Clg its time for some pics out of you, lets see just how well it fits in your pocket =]
> 
> Nemo


Sicko just wants to see the bulge in your pants.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 14, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> Sicko just wants to see the bulge in your pants.


 :laughing:
Well, unfortunately I loaned my camera to a friend for vacation so I can't take any pictures of my new P1 yet.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 14, 2008)

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 14, 2008)

I grabbed a couple of pics of my new E01 for ya:






...and in it's new location:





Divine also provided a Lumens Factory 2xAAA incan penlight, a pair of Duracell pre-charged AAA's, and a 4 pack of Energizer Titanium AAA's for the E01! Thanks again Divine!

I'll probably post pics of my order from 4sevens.com (ala Phoneguy) when it shows up.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2008)

How bright is a E01 actually?

I have an old ARC AAA and it isn't!

I plan to ask the CFO if I can buy a Zebralight H50. If the E01 is worth it I'll ask for the additional funds.


----------



## isc (Dec 14, 2008)

As some of you may have read in the Christmas gifts thread, tertiary study and the end of the football season meant a dramatic drop in work, and income - for the first time in my life, I actually had to go to the Australian government welfare agency and ask for an allowance I've always been entitled to, but I've always been too proud to accept. 

Anyway... being a government agency, it took them a horrendous length of time to work out what I was entitled to, what documents I'd need to produce. As a result of this, I had to sell a few things in order to keep paying board and general living expenses, and this included the two Surefires which I carry for work. 

It has been a long, hard year generally - between a concussion in May and an unpaid field placement in September which has meant no time off at all, work and constant study (I'm on a Trimester system - 39 weeks of degree level study a year), in addition to uncertainty with Mum's health and both my folks' employment (they're too young to retire and too old to start again), let alone mine. Well, last week, some things went right - my welfare payments came through so I could pay off board for a while, I completed the second last lot of exams I'll ever have to do for this degree, and I got some work - two days, this past weekend... I didn't get to bed until 3 this morning.

About an hour ago, I was woken by the Postman unceremoniously hurling a package over the fence and onto my doorstep... I had no doubt what this was - I was lucky enough to pick early, and I went with an L1 Lumamax - a flashlight I'd always been interested in, but could never afford. It came courtesy of Visible EM Wave, a person I'd never met, from the other side of the world.

I grabbed a 123 cell and went straight to the kitchen, ecstatic, to open up the parcel and test out my new work light. Well... let me honestly say, many an ecstatic expletive was uttered when I openned the parcel.

:wow:

There wasn't just an L1 Cree in there.... there was a BRAND SPANKING NEW Fenix TK10, an L4 Lumamax with a KL4 head on it, and enough Surefire 123s (worth about $10 each in Australia) to last me the next couple of years!!! When I started in security a few years back, I bought myself a beaten up, second hand E2D, ogling the L4 and wishing I could afford it - and here it was, just sort of 'thrown in' as a bonus!!!! 

I seriously stood at the bench for a good two minutes, talking to myself in amazement. I did the maths in my head... there was more money invested in this Christmas gift than I have ever received in a gift from anyone in my life, Birthday or Christmas, friend or family. And it came to me courtesy of the generosity of someone on the other side of the planet, who did it for no other reason than because he wanted to brighten someone whom he'd never met's Christmas.

Chris/Visible EM Wave - Words cannot express the gratitude which I feel for the gift which you have sent me. This is an outpouring of generosity unlike anything I have EVER experienced in my life. While one day I'd be able to repay you financially for the genorosity you've shown me, the gesture of giving so freely to someone you may never meet has been one of the most touching experiences of my life. Should you ever make it to Australia, please be sure to let me know.

Once again, Visible EM Wave - thank you.
:thanks:


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow......I too am speachless.......What am awesome gesture. Thanks to *Chris/Visible EM Wave* for your selfless gift and to *isc* for sharing your story (also to David =). It is so cool to see that in the midst of hard times a complete stranger, not knowing how profound a difference they are making, will selflessly do something like this. Merry Christmas to you guys and all my fellow CPF brothers! :grouphug:


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Chris, for that wonderful donation which has brightened up someones Christmas by more than allot, and to isc, for sharing that wonderful story.
It is people like you 2 that make this forum such a happy place.

I will thank Divine again, for his great contributions to me-- and the forum, and selfbuilt-- for his great contributions.. though I'm still agonizing about that tracking number :grouphug:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 15, 2008)

Dude, this forum rocks. I think that's all I have to say.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cant agree more. Never have I seen such good people in one place.


Next year count me in to donate!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2008)

I plan on donating to next year's effort for sure  This was so awesome and was exciting as well


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 15, 2008)

...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2008)

What a story!

THANKS Chris! You made my day better and I was a donor!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm definitely going to participate again next year, here's hoping everyone stays healthy and well this year so I can sit on the other side of the table. That's hereby my goal for the year, to become a donor for next years giveaway.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 15, 2008)

isc said:


> Once again, Visible EM Wave - thank you.
> :thanks:


 

Thank you for sharing your story, isc. Glad to hear that you are happy with the little gift. No need to thank. Christmas is a season to share. Sharing makes everyone happy. 

Thank you Keith for all your time and effort on this Christmas donation. You really make the World brighter!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2008)

No need to thank my Arse!

You go way above and beyond the call of duty sir!

I donated decent stuff. One to a customer. You......


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 16, 2008)

David,
Youe donation is much appreciated here. This little light is pretty impressive. I am certainly proud of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## chew socks (Dec 16, 2008)

I never cease to be amazed by the generosity of the great people here...this thread is filled with great and fantastic stories.


And for some good news...Sabrewolf said that he finished building the Mini EDC's and has shipped mine out!  I hope i don't go  with eagerness


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I received my Elektrolumens XM-3 today from Playboyjoeshmoe, I already love it and its been welcomed into my new flashcollection with great love from the others. First I want to thank him and second heres some pics! Looks like its going to be a great floody light the next time the power goes out(hopefully soon )!














Now, all I need is that mystery package and I can call 2008 a good year! 
Again thanks to everyone(not the last time your going to see me say thanks this year)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 16, 2008)

To Cosmo and CLG:

I am SO glad y'all like 'em!

I presume they were packaged well enough?


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine was packaged just fine. I tore it open like a kid on Christmas morning! I think it took me all of about 5 seconds to get it open and operating:santa:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 16, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> Mine was packaged just fine. I tore it open like a kid on Christmas morning! I think it took me all of about 5 seconds to get it open and operating:santa:



I dont even need to reply.


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2008)

Canadian Post decides to update their tracking page... when the package arrived 

The big ol' package:





I was so excited when the mailman showed up with this 



and now..
the main star of this package: the Dexlight X.V!





With a Fenix E1!!!  wow.. incredible brightness in such a small package.





and a couple of 1AA lights, perfect for giving away  hehe.. starter flasaholic kits?






and awesome keychain lights!





with 2 holsters!






Selfbuilt, I would like to thank you again for your generous donation and care in wrapping the package.. I was surprised to see that the shipping actually cost quite a bit..

Also, it was very nice of you to include the handwritten note, made me feel all warm inside (which was pretty hard -- to me, its pretty cold lately.)

I thank all you guys, and I thank Greta, for putting up, and maintaining this forum for all of us to enjoy. (oh, the mods, too)

I want to thank Selfbuilt and Divine again! for everything they've done.

Thanks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 16, 2008)

Dang! Maybe I need to get poor this year. Sell off most everything so I can get such good stuff from Selfbuilt and Divine.

You guys ROCK compared to little old me!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 16, 2008)

csshih said:


> Canadian Post decides to update their tracking page... when the package arrived


Glad it showed up. Hope you enjoy the lights. 

FYI, csshih asked me to include any "spare parts" or old beater lights, hence the collection of extra basic models. Wish I had thought to toss a few more goodies into the first lights that went out (although nothing compares to the generosity of Visible EM Wave ).

Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2008)

yep, asked for spare parts, beater lights from both divine and selfbuilt,

I needed some presents to convert people to the bright side. 

I want to thank you guys again!


----------



## divine (Dec 16, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Dang! Maybe I need to get poor this year. Sell off most everything so I can get such good stuff from Selfbuilt and Divine.
> 
> You guys ROCK compared to little old me!


You were pretty generous! I kept my Elektrolumens! :green:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 16, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Glad it showed up. Hope you enjoy the lights.
> 
> FYI, csshih asked me to include any "spare parts" or old beater lights, hence the collection of extra basic models. Wish I had thought to toss a few more goodies into the first lights that went out (although nothing compares to the generosity of Visible EM Wave ).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday!


@Selfbuilt?,you have done = to everyone here, kudos to you and your's ! merry Christmas,dude!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 17, 2008)

...


----------



## csshih (Dec 17, 2008)

ooh congrats...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job Nemo!


----------



## chew socks (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooo....congradulations!

Its that light...it brought you good luck.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 17, 2008)

chew socks said:


> Oooo....congradulations!
> 
> Its that light...it brought you good *Buck*.


Fixed...


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 17, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Fixed...



Very nice I wish you the best in the future  Please continue to post shots of your new light in action... we can't shoot deer here in the middle of a suburban neighborhood and so I envy you


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 17, 2008)

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 18, 2008)

I do what I can.



Youfoundnemo said:


> ...and last but not least Aardvark that was great I laughed my arse off!!


I certainly hope that you can get that reattached...


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone of the lucky 5 received their Mr. Squatch mystery gifts ?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see what they get either... well at least we know there are o-rings


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just recieved mystery gift #4. So what was it...............a black Tiablo MA1 Luxeon Rebel 100 AAA ! :twothumbs It came with a energizer lithium ready to go. What a bright little light! It's not dark yet but I have been playing with it and found that it has a GID o-ring in front of the lens which looks really cool when you shut it off. Hopefully my camera will make it home in one piece so I can take some pictures. Thanks a million to Mr.Squatch for this awesome gift! Also Thanks again to PlayboyJoeShmoe. These will be the only Cristmas gifts for me this year besides getting to see my family(which is truly the greatest gift!) and I am so incredibly thankful for them. I cannot thank you both enough for making my Christmas considerably "brighter".


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 18, 2008)

I should be getting my mystery gift any day now! Mr Squatch said that 4 out of the 5 boxes were shipped with the same thing and only one had something different. Now... do I want the Tiablo or the other mystery hmmmm.... All I know is im getting atleast one of the two! I will be very happy if I get the Tiablo so no complaints.But then again who knows if thats not the single mystery light... Thanks again Mr. Squatch !


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 18, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> I should be getting my mystery gift any day now! Mr Squatch said that 4 out of the 5 boxes were shipped with the same thing and only one had something different. Now... do I want the Tiablo or the other mystery hmmmm.... All I know is im getting atleast one of the two! I will be very happy if I get the Tiablo so no complaints.But then again who knows if thats not the single mystery light... Thanks again Mr. Squatch !



Actually I believe that he said that 4 out of 5 boxes were the same, not that they contained the same thing. I bet there are 5 different mystery gifts.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ummm.... 

"i honestly have no clue either. 4 out of 5 packages are the same, and the 5th I dunno who it went to."


Who knows!


----------



## csshih (Dec 18, 2008)

same as in same size


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ yup, that's what I was figuring too


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, sweet! glad you like it clg. I loved that lil light. Yep, all 5 are different gifties, only one bigger box. 

g


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 18, 2008)

waiting for the mystery gifts to come in is more fun than waiting for my own packages... speaking of which:

Justin,
I received your light today and was really surprised you also chose to include 8 fully charged Tenergy ni-mh batteries in a nice little case as well. I use a Ti graphing calculator for school and the 4aaa's I have in there now are the same ni-mh's I have used for the past 6 years. I plan to swap that set for these and then use the other 4 in the light, which by the way has a fairly hefty/sturdy feel to it. My parents were really suprised and needed an easy-reach light. This one will fit that need just fine  I will try to post pics as soon as I can on my original post, however, I just got back from school and I don't know where that pesky camera cable is... (to everyone... get one that uses SD cards and save yourself the headache b/c SD can be read by almost anything these days... xD M+ can't be ...)


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 18, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> Lol, sweet! glad you like it clg. I loved that lil light. Yep, all 5 are different gifties, only one bigger box.
> 
> g


Thought so. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 18, 2008)

o0o0oo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Reminds me! The battery in my Pierce M10 needs changing (or maybe charging) gotta go look!

Charging ( UF 16340). Stuck a primary in it as when it quit today it QUIT!


----------



## jusval (Dec 18, 2008)

D-Dog said:


> waiting for the mystery gifts to come in is more fun than waiting for my own packages... speaking of which:
> 
> Justin,
> I received your light today and was really surprised you also chose to include 8 fully charged Tenergy ni-mh batteries in a nice little case as well. I use a Ti graphing calculator for school and the 4aaa's I have in there now are the same ni-mh's I have used for the past 6 years. I plan to swap that set for these and then use the other 4 in the light, which by the way has a fairly hefty/sturdy feel to it. My parents were really suprised and needed an easy-reach light. This one will fit that need just fine  I will try to post pics as soon as I can on my original post, however, I just got back from school and I don't know where that pesky camera cable is... (to everyone... get one that uses SD cards and save yourself the headache b/c SD can be read by almost anything these days... xD M+ can't be ...)


 
Happy Holidays & I'm glad you found use for it.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 18, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> o0o0oo



that's ok cos, u got a battery powered lump of coal, but i wrapped it in an o-ring for ya so its waterproof

g


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha, I will use the coal in my fireplace.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see what everyone gets! Guess we'll have to wait at least one more day


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Haha, I will use the coal in my fireplace.


Coal!!! I do miss that commodity :mecry:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck you LUCKY DOGS!!!


----------



## csshih (Dec 19, 2008)

or D-Dogs?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing showed up today? Bummer.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 19, 2008)

csshih said:


> or D-Dogs?


:wave:








darn... I was waiting for the mystery gift recipients to post too :-(


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 19, 2008)

I actually got three packages from the mailman today. Non from texas


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 19, 2008)

I was really hoping for a happy story today, I'm really depressed at the moment. I had an old Sam's Element Luxeon 3xAAA light that had a busted switch. I had an old switch laying around from somewhere else that I though I could swap. Turns out my DIY skills are on par with a kindergarten student. All I managed to do is create complete electrical isolation from the spring to the body of the light. Unfortunately it was a permanent method of installation too, so my end result is a dead light. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a light that was a Christmas present from my wife 2 years ago. I tend to take these things very personally.

Anyone got another happy tale of the awesomeness that this fantastic forum has bestowed upon them? I just need a moment of cheeryness.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hang in there AardvarkSagus , if we learn from the mistakes we make they make us even better! I am sure you will be able to fix it:thumbsup: I have also been in your shoes and trust me, the best thing you can do for yourself is* not* get frustrated. Those soon to arive mystery gifts should give you a boost!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 19, 2008)

I gotta feeling its gunna come tomorrow. I will be home all day! Camera ready.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 19, 2008)

...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 19, 2008)

Mmm, Jerky.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love venison.....in any form!


----------



## chew socks (Dec 19, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I was really hoping for a happy story today, I'm really depressed at the moment. I had an old Sam's Element Luxeon 3xAAA light that had a busted switch. I had an old switch laying around from somewhere else that I though I could swap. Turns out my DIY skills are on par with a kindergarten student. All I managed to do is create complete electrical isolation from the spring to the body of the light. Unfortunately it was a permanent method of installation too, so my end result is a dead light. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a light that was a Christmas present from my wife 2 years ago. I tend to take these things very personally.
> 
> Anyone got another happy tale of the awesomeness that this fantastic forum has bestowed upon them? I just need a moment of cheeryness.




Oh oh, i have a happy story for you!

So my Mini EDC MC-E came yesterday from Sabrewolf (i sent him a thank you PM....but i'll say it here too..........THANK YOU!!!:thanks
It's really small, like 3 or 4 inches...and REALLY bright (like 300-350 lumens on high). Because it's so small i decided to EDC it to school today. During my very first class it preformed its first important task. My teacher turned of the lights and put a movie on...but i was trying to finish a paragraph (in german) for my EEE's (Entrance-Exit-Exam). So i whipped out the Mini EDC on low and used to read my paper without disturbing anyone else. Then i used it on high to flash my friends (and even a teacher), who were all amazed at how bright it was after they stopped seeing spots. 

Yay..thanks again...and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.

PS:I''m gonna try to get a review up this weekend for anyone who's interested.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 19, 2008)

That's excellent! Thanks a lot. You have to get some pics up soon. That is one of the ones I have been wanting to see the most!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 19, 2008)

chew socks said:


> Oh oh, i have a happy story for you!
> 
> So my Mini EDC MC-E came yesterday from Sabrewolf (i sent him a thank you PM....but i'll say it here too..........THANK YOU!!!:thanks
> It's really small, like 3 or 4 inches...and REALLY bright (like 300-350 lumens on high). Because it's so small i decided to EDC it to school today. During my very first class it preformed its first important task. My teacher turned of the lights and put a movie on...but i was trying to finish a paragraph (in german) for my EEE's (Entrance-Exit-Exam). So i whipped out the Mini EDC on low and used to read my paper without disturbing anyone else. Then i used it on high to flash my friends (and even a teacher), who were all amazed at how bright it was after they stopped seeing spots.
> ...



oooo very cool story and yea, I would love a review on quite a unique light 

I hope the mystery gifts come tomorrow too as the suspense is killing me... esp what is in the larger package... oh boy


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I think I had the larger package


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 19, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> Oh, I think I had the larger package



Well... if the others are JUST O-rings :nana:


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well.......If they're GID o-rings I'll light em up for ya :nana:


----------



## csshih (Dec 20, 2008)

chew socks said:


> So my Mini EDC MC-E came yesterday from Sabrewolf



Oh Snap! I didn't know there were EDC MC-Es... O_O must... have...


----------



## csshih (Dec 20, 2008)

4 packages of O-rings..
erm.. envelopes?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys.... Got my mystery package today!



It was a Fenix P1!!!(not a oring horray!!) It goes perfect with my P2D. Bright little sucker. Came with battery, holster and of course light. Battery for camera is charging but will get some pictures up soon. 

Mr. Squatch thank you so very much you are truly a great person for donating all these lights. 

Thank you everyone at the CPF, this giveaway really ended the year great. 
-Chris


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 20, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey guys.... Got my mystery package today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool 

2 down, three to go


----------



## csshih (Dec 20, 2008)

what?! no envelopes of O-rings? :twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 20, 2008)

I got my package from 4sevens.com today. It wasn't a mystery, but it was good none the less. I picked up a diffuser cap for my dad's L2D and grabbed a few RCR123A's for myself. I was in the air between the Tenergy LiFePO4's and a couple AW 16340's. You guys must be rubbing off on me, because I seem to have fallen for your motto and bought both. Now I can always have a fresh Li-ion in my EX10 and if ever a Fenix 123 light shows up on my doorstep, I can run a RCR in that as well! 

Thanks again Phoneguy!


----------



## chew socks (Dec 21, 2008)

Phew, I finished my review....it took a lot more work than I thought it.

It is located here in the LED sub forum.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice review. Good pics. Sounds complex, but a very nice little light there.


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 22, 2008)

I second that. Great review, keep going...
greetz,
georg


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 22, 2008)

No mystery gifts today? USPS is gettin some nasty presents this year if they lose those mofos


g


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> No mystery gifts today? USPS is gettin some nasty presents this year if they lose those mofos
> 
> 
> g


 
There is definitely a problem with USPS. I know it's the Holiday season and all, but apparently mailing out gifts using 2-3 Day Priority service takes just over a week to get to its CONUS destination. (Even if mailed out on Monday). :ironic:


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 23, 2008)

This isn't a problem with USPS... postal services all over the world are dead slow at that time... :-(
i am still waiting for pakets shipped a month ago from the states to europe... 
greetz.
georg


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that some USPS employees had to be laid off. I wonder if that has anything to do with it? They are always slow thought his time of year!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## csshih (Dec 23, 2008)

augh! I had a package coming from hongkong. 12/15 processed.
12/8 accepted.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 23, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> No mystery gifts today? USPS is gettin some nasty presents this year if they lose those mofos
> 
> 
> g



Maybe you should just tell us now :naughty:.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 23, 2008)

...


----------



## divine (Dec 23, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> (Is it dangerous to use a 14500 and 18650 in something drawing 2.46 amps?)


YES! 2.1 amps is 3 times the capacity of the 14500 cell, that and the 18650 has a higher capacity and can overdrain the 14500. Both are cases that will cause the 14500 to explode.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 23, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> P91 on li-ions (Is it dangerous to use a 14500 and 18650 in something drawing 2.46 amps?)


Gonna have to echo Divine on this one as that is really risky... If the smaller cell is protected then you will be fine against reverse-charging, however, I doubt you could get 3C out of an protected cell 


Don't kill the light :mecry:


----------



## sims2k (Dec 24, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> No mystery gifts today? USPS is gettin some nasty presents this year if they lose those mofos
> 
> 
> g


Thank you mr.squatch for the nice mytery gift...mine came in today...and tonight I am using the glo-toob already.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 24, 2008)

Woowoo! Is that two or three down? Hope you like it sims, those things come in more handy than I ever imagined. Sorry I couldn't find the instruction book, but you can probably find em online to get thru all the settings, that one can do quite a few things. I have missed it a couple times since it left, haha. Merry Christmas to all. 

g


----------



## csshih (Dec 25, 2008)

augh! my hongkong package never came >.< it had 6 flashlights for christmas presents..... ah well, belated is better than none....


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 25, 2008)

csshih said:


> augh! my hongkong package never came >.< it had 6 flashlights for christmas presents..... ah well, belated is better than none....


Wow... that really stinks... but as you said... late is better than never, and often it's the thought that counts  I ordered GOTD tailcaps from DX last week(1.88 shipped )... I hope to receive them by the time I'm home for summer break


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 26, 2008)

Nobody posting up the other mystery gifts? I was really hoping to find out what those were.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 26, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> Woowoo! Is that two or three down? Hope you like it sims, those things come in more handy than I ever imagined. Sorry I couldn't find the instruction book, but you can probably find em online to get thru all the settings, that one can do quite a few things. I have missed it a couple times since it left, haha. Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> g


I have been using the glo-toob ever night since I received it in the mail. I played with the switch a bit to find out what modes the light does. Very useful light for me. Thanks again.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 28, 2008)

I was one of the late-comers in the Christmas giveaway, but nonetheless, I got two bulletproof lights for my mom and the car. 






Surefire G2 (I stuck a P61 and a Pyrex G2Z bezel on it, along with a SF lanyard) and Streamlight ProPoly 4AA

Thanks to all that contributed!

Brendan


----------



## divine (Dec 29, 2008)

csshih said:


> augh! I had a package coming from hongkong. 12/15 processed.
> 12/8 accepted.


They accepted it 7 days before they processed it?

That sort of figures! :huh:


----------



## csshih (Dec 29, 2008)

lol,  I meant, processed from New York.

Accepted into transit on the 8th, I guess..

Still has not arrived. 
and it's the package with a bunch of lights I was going to use as presents..
blaugh..

called usps, and they said I have to contact the sender.. aparrently, they lost it.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 29, 2008)

So......where are the other two mystery giftsThis has indeed turned out to be a mystery:thinking: Maybe they are still away for the holiday.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 30, 2008)

All 5 sent same day, who still has mg's to receive? The best still yet to come. Oo hope usps didn't lose my babies. 



g


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 30, 2008)

Not I, but I am waiting patiently to find out what they were!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just tell us!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 30, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Just tell us!:thumbsup:



I keep checking back every day... I hope they come soon... I really really want to know what was in the large package...


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 30, 2008)

hint number 1:

Both used to be incan, but both ended up as different things.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 30, 2008)

Derek's Predictions

Gosh... I guess I've been hanging out here for way way too long already when ideas start popping into my mind right away That bigger package might have a larger light in it :huh:


1. Incan--> H.I.D. (larger package)- maybe something along the lines of a "Thor-ish" spotlight converted to H.I.D.?

2. Incan--> L.E.D (smaller package)- Who knows... way too many normal-sized incan hosts... ummmm... maybe a [email protected] although that's almost a random guess


Now I guess I'll have to wait to see if I'm right...

*This is not how I usually spend my nights... well... maybe just a few.... :sigh:


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 30, 2008)

Mag85, ROP


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe bad arse P7 or MC-E light?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 30, 2008)

6P with M60:shrug:


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 30, 2008)

One small enough it fits in any pocket

One large enough it has a carry strap

:devil:

g


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 30, 2008)

Polarion, AE light Xenide/Powerlight, Maxabeam.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> One small enough it fits in any pocket
> 
> One large enough it has a carry strap
> 
> ...



Hmmm... the smaller sounds like a one cell with LED drop 

I think I'm right-on with the larger still... now we just have to wait it out


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr Squatch I received that 10 million CP Cyclops Thor on Christmas Eve but havent had a computer until today! THANK YOU VERY MUCH SIR! You mentioned that it started out as incan but its something else now? Im confused I hope I didnt throw away instructions it was very messy on Christmas at my house! I have already used it to see what my dog was barking at and let me tell you a light that bright chases off things! I would post a picture but I need help with that I may have to go to a friends house.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 30, 2008)

Guess we'll have to get that post count up in order for you to find out whatcha got there

hint: It's not stock anymore. lol, Glad you love it, even happier it showed up on xmas eve. Woot usps!

Merry Christmas!

g


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL if I had Internet access at home I would be on more but I only have it at school and when I visit a friend! I am guessing its a HID since it has that high pitched whine for a few seconds until it warms up I am such a newb that I cant tell for sure though. It is nowhere near as heavy as it looks and I think it is the brightest light Ive ever handled!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 31, 2008)

*[names removed - DM51]*


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> ???? Where You At????....
> 
> If I missed your post please tell me so I can remove ya from the naughty list


 
Some CPFers prefer to show their thanks in other ways.... such as the PM system. I already heard from farmall, who is enjoying the SF G2 which I donated to the Giveaway.

Not trying to toot my own horn, as I was only able to donate just one light this year, but just wanted to point out that some folks have already expressed their thanks _outside _of this thread.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 31, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> ???? Where You At????


I got a PM from vovw.
He liked the brightness of the L0D CE with 10440 but the torch got hot fast so he is back using NiMH.

futoi is still MIA but as selfbuilt to csshih (also from Ontario to California) took 2 weeks without Christmas in between I'll give Canada Post/Air Canada/US Customs/USPS another week.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 31, 2008)

...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 31, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> Thanks guys, I took em off the "naughty list" lol as soon as I read your posts


Excuse my ignorance,but just what is the naughty list? you naughty boy :whoopin:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 31, 2008)

...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm satisfied my two lights got where they were going and thanks have been given.

You two are welcome!


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 31, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> those whom didnt say thankyou =[ well the ones that didnt do it on the forum (already some have expressed their appreciation by PM)


 
Hey man, cool it off abit. Some guys haven't said anything since they're busy or have an explanation...this is bordering on trolling. Seriously, back off. We know you're grateful for your gifts but this is life, people who don't say thanks does not necessarily mean they don't mean it. If they took it because they took it and took advantage of the gift when they didn't need it, karma will catch up to them...nothing you can do by informing how many people didn't say thanks in this thread. Not everyone knows about this either, and this forum isn't the only place people visit everyday.

Sorry if that came off as harsh, but this is life for ya, and forcing people to do this (almost like directing people's attention to the forumers) doesn't help abit.

Brendan


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 31, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm satisfied my two lights got where they were going and thanks have been given.
> 
> You two are welcome!


Yes sir and thanks again!! In fact I just used the XM-3 a few mins ago to walk the dog

Have a happy new year


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 31, 2008)

Disregard.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay guys, let's keep the Christmas spirit in mind.

I doubt that Youfoundnemo had any intentions of putting others on the spot. I think his "naughty list" did in fact put others on the spot. Still, I doubt the list was created with malice in mind.

It's true that not everyone who got a light from "Santa" has posted in this thread. But as has already been pointed out, a lack of a post in this thread is not the same as someone being ungrateful. I'm sure they're very thankful. Besides, the feeling you get from giving a gift to a deserving person.... Oh yeah, can't beat that warm feeling. :twothumbs

Also, I was a bit surprised to see Youfoundnemo selling off the light he got in the Giveaway. But then you realize that sometimes, folks need to sell off even the gifts they got for Christmas; in order to help make ends meet.... Especially during these tough economic times.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 1, 2009)

The list of names was not a good idea and I have deleted it.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 1, 2009)

Disregard.


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 1, 2009)

all i want for xmas next year is a drama-free contest.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 1, 2009)

Disregard.


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 1, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey Nemo, instead of PMing me and cursing post it here so everyone can see. I have never cursed to you in any of my PM's nor in the post.



...that wasn't necessary... PM's are called PM's for a reason. If you have a problem with what Nemo said, take it up with him or a mod...not us. I agree that the list was a bad idea, still, I was enjoying a nice meal with my family until I recieved a bundle of wonderful notifications... Perhaps it would be best to lock the thread before what is left of it's meaning is destroyed...

Edit: My family says hi... Lol


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 1, 2009)

I will consider it dropped. No hard feelings to anyone? And start the year off nice? 

Sorry Nemo, never ment to offend anyone.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 1, 2009)

...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2009)

@Nemo Cosmo7809 has expressed a wish to drop it yet! you continue,it would be wise to get this thread back on track otherwise I cant see it lasting much longer


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont know, this is my last OT post in my thread


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sigh... Nemo its over, drop it. Your just going to cause problems for yourself. 
In fact all my post have been edited.. Now the ball is in your park.

What more can I do?


----------



## clg0159 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets remember why this thread started and *continue* with the proper spirit. I am still wondering what that HID monster actually is :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread has slipped a long way from whatever good intentions it might originally have contained, to the point where it is unlikely to serve any further useful purpose. It's closed.


----------

